# Rolling Relics 2013 calendar of rides



## slick (Dec 17, 2012)

This is our ride schedule for the entire year of 2013 so please save the dates on your calendar if you would like to ride with us. Thanks and Ride Vintage!! 

January 27th - Modesto,Ca. 2401 E orangeburg Ave. Modesto, Ca. 11am
February 23rd - Fresno,Ca. 220 Paseo Del Centro, Fresno, Ca. 11am
March 24th - Stockton, Ca. 13th and D st. Kennedy Center community Park, Stockton,Ca. 11am
April 28th - Folsom, Ca. 921 Sutter St. Light rail station  Folsom, Ca. 11 am
May 26th - Walnut Creek, Ca. 301 N. San Carlos Drive Heather Farm Park, Walnut Creek 11am
June 21st - Monterey, Ca. TBA...........Cannery Row
July 26th - San Francisco, Ca. TBA......Pier 39/Fisherman's Wharf area
August 25th - Alameda, Ca.  Petco South Shore Center, Alameda, Ca. 11am
September 22nd - Livermore, Ca. 1246-1286 E. Stanley Blvd. 11am  Winery Ride!!!
October 26th - Sacramento, Ca. 4370 24th St. Sacramento, Ca. 4pm Halloween costume ride!!
November 24th - Lodi, Ca. 345 Taylor Rd. Lodi, Ca. 11am
December 7th - Christmas / Holiday dinner event. Live music, food, etc.......TBA!


----------



## Sean (Jan 16, 2013)

Sweet, another Livermore gig!


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Jan 16, 2013)

Nice!!!!!!!


----------



## slick (Jan 16, 2013)

I would LOVE to see some of my fellow Cabe friends at some of these rides! Please come out and ride with us. And if you are from out of town (far away) i have a bike or 3 i can let you ride if you are in town. Just hit me up before hand and ask. And make sure you introduce yourself to me. I'll be the greaser guy with the pompadore and kool shades and beer in hand. HAHA!


----------



## OldRider (Jan 16, 2013)

I'd love to make that Livermore ride........what a way to ring in my 50th birthday!


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Jan 17, 2013)

The Stockton ride will probably be the first one I can make it to. By the way, nice job on having the summer rides in the Bay Area! It's too dang hot anywhere else!


----------



## slick (Jan 17, 2013)

That was our plan. No valley rides in the summer when it's usually 100 degrees in those months. Last year my San Francisco ride had absolutely perfect weather. It was a nice 80+ degrees, no fog at all. It was gorgeous all day so i stuck with the same month of July and keeping my fingers crossed for this year.


----------



## then8j (May 21, 2013)

Is the walnut creek ride still going on for Sunday ??


----------



## slick (May 21, 2013)

Yes Walnut Creek will still happen. We meet at Heather Farm Park, 301 N. San Carlos Dr. Meet up at 10am and we leave promptly at 11am. 

Thanks !!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 21, 2013)

My girl, a couple friends & I are hoping to make it to the Frisco ride in July. That is if her Miss America is done and we can pick it up while up there too.


----------



## slick (May 21, 2013)

fordmike65 said:


> My girl, a couple friends & I are hoping to make it to the Frisco ride in July. That is if her Miss America is done and we can pick it up while up there too.






Mike, I hope you both can make it. About 5 or 6 of the Cyclone Coaster family might be there again this year as they were last year. The ride isn't all that long mileage wise but more of a photo op and hangout meet and greet ride. Lights of sight seeing and great photo ops on old bikes. Lots of surprises in store! The ride will only be about 14 miles round trip probably. Last year was a blast!!!! 

Everyone is invited to any of our rides during the year. And if you are flying into town for any of the rides, i'm pretty sure i have an extra bike or 3 you can borrow. HAHA!! Just let me know in advance that you are coming out. Glad to have any of you in town for a ride.


----------

